# SR Suntour Forks



## medavidcook (27 Mar 2014)

Hey

I hear bad things about the above forks. What is the issue with them? Cant seem to find any bikes less than £600 without them.

Any stories let me know.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Mar 2014)

With your budget I'd seriously say avoid front suspension altogether.

All it does it add weight and offer basically nothing in return.


----------



## medavidcook (27 Mar 2014)

ok so looks like i need to up my budget a bit then!

i have found one bike at £599 that comes with a Rock Shox XC 28, TK, PopLoc, 100mm


----------



## Cycleops (27 Mar 2014)

I'm with smokeysmoo on this one.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Rock Shox XC 28


TBH I packed in MTB riding years ago and as such I'm generally out of touch with what's what, but a quick Google of these found THIS review, and they don't sound great 

IME of old unless you were doing serious off roading or proper downhilling then suspension was generally a waste of time.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

The forks in the Suntour XC range are heavy, don't respond that well, are virtually unadjustable and pretty much unservicable. Suntour do better ones, like the Epicon range but not many fit them. Also the Suntour XCR forks seem to have a better spring in them but the rest still applies. Your best bet is to plan to replace them with an aftermarket unit asap or, as you said, up your budget.

The trouble with saying you'd be better off without them is finding a bike which is rigid and rigid is an acquired taste, so personally I'd plan to replace them later if your current budget won't stretch. A 2nd hand pair of reasonable Rockshox, like a Recon, can be had for a 100 quid.

As I said on your other thread, the XC28 is still better than the Suntour XC range but as that review says, they're bouncy and flexy but at least they work.


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> Hey
> 
> I hear bad things about the above forks. What is the issue with them? Cant seem to find any bikes less than £600 without them.
> 
> Any stories let me know.


They aren't *too* bad, but not great either. They take the sting out of bumps, but pick up speed on some rough stuff and they completely lose it. I'm looking at upgrading mine as they aren't good enough for what I'm starting to ride.


----------



## medavidcook (27 Mar 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> They aren't *too* bad, but not great either. They take the sting out of bumps, but pick up speed on some rough stuff and they completely lose it. I'm looking at upgrading mine as they aren't good enough for what I'm starting to ride.



cool what bike have you got? I found a few rockshox xc30 for £90


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Mar 2014)

I have a Giant Revel 1 from 2013. LBS has a Marzocchi air fork for a couple of hundred that should be a lot better without going mental.


----------

